

Android is from Mars, iPhone is from Venus - ebandar
http://www.drawntosimplicity.com/2010/01/19/android-is-from-mars-iphone-is-from-venus/

======
sdurkin
I wonder if the author realizes he's parroting Verizon marketing. Since
Verizon realized the iPhone was more aesthetically polished, they decided to
make the Droid's rough edges part of the brand.

They portrayed the Droid as androgynous and the iPhone feminine, and by
extension, effeminate. Therefor, if you buy an iPhone, you're a sissy.

It was genius marketing, but let's not think its reflective of reality. 99% of
the time chunky hard plastic with sharp corners is a sign of poor design
rather than virulent masculinity.

~~~
natch
Genius marketing, but risky, because there is a fine line between marketing
the device as a tool for men, and a toy for boys. Once it's seen as a geeky
toy - the GI-Joe action figure boy-doll phone - most normal (non-geek) people
won't touch it, even though geeks will love it.

~~~
sdurkin
I agree, and you also risk alienating 50% of the population by tacking a big
"no girls allowed" sign on the Android clubhouse.

Also, yes, while Android and Droid are not synonymous, I think for most
American consumers the brands share quite a bit of overlap.

~~~
coderdude
Actually the risk is a "geeks only" sign.

~~~
sdurkin
I think you're right, but I think it's both.

------
pistoriusp
I find it ironic that his blog is called "drawn to simplicity."

------
Tichy
"For starters, the iPhone is flat-out sexier than the Android. Let’s face it,
everything about the iPhone is polished, sleek, and ultra modern."

And eventually you get sick of the ultra-sleekness. Also, you look around you
and you notice that everybody has the same ultra-sleek phone, and you feel
like a drone.

~~~
yardie
If everyone else having one bothers you then maybe you'd be interested in a
$5000 Vertu. For me it's a tool with 100,000 interchangeable bits.

